# Looking for a "State of Texas" template



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm looking for a State of Texas template to do some routing inlay work. 
Ideally it would be 5-6" in size and approx 1/4" thick or so. I'm having trouble finding one and have exhausted google searches.
I think I saw one on here a while back - should have bookmarked it...
Anyone know where I can buy one?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

will either of these work...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

more..
*https://www.shutterstock.com/search/texas+outline*


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think you will wind up making your own template. Barb does some signs using a method of printing out a reversed outline, then using (I think) peppermint oil to transfer the outline to a piece of 3/4 MDF. Then you use a jig saw to cut out the shape, sand and smooth it out and use that to rout out the shape.

A detailed outline will be a problem because the square corners of the state will have to be hand cut, and you will have to simplify the jagged southern border. 

Another alternative is to use a router plane (pix), with the inlay kit (pix) to cut the recess for the inlay. If this is a one off, that might be simpler, and if you like inlay work and expect to do more the Veritas plane shown is something you will really enjoy using. You can still use the router to hog out the middle and the plane to create the detailed borders. To be honest, I've not used my plane a lot, mainly to flatten the bottom of quick and dirty and odd sized dados and grooves. 

You could start by routing out most of the middle areas, then set the router plane to the depth of the routed areas, then cut out the outline area and hand plane up to those borders. Note the cutter on the the inlay kit. You have a lot of control with the router plane for the fine work you'll have to do somehow. I also dropped in a pix of a miniature router plane, but it doesn't have an inlay cutter kit option.

As always, the pix are out of order. First is the miniature plane, then the full sized Veritas router plane with the bottom flattening cutters (wide to narrow), and finally the inlay kit, which is set up to do double cuts for things like vines. You can also use the single cutter. Setting depth will be easy, set the router bit depth, clear out a small area, then set the depth of the cutter set or chisel for an exact match.

For a 6 inch wide inlay, you'll surely need a very wide base on your router so it doesn't tip.

Hope this helps


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

If I'm understanding this, I'd just get a map of Texas, glue it to my wood, then cut and sand it out. Should be able to find loads of maps on-line.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That would do the trick. You just have to square off the corners, cut points to the west and south, and smooth out the Pecos and Gulf Coast. You could even leave a star in the middle, stained a different color, and inlay around the star. The unfinished star would support your router base. You could use a chisel to do the corners, just don't cut too deep and keep the bevel on the outside of the outline. Slow and steady on the horizontal chiseling or you'll lift the edge of the main piece. 

You'll have to set the router depth to the thickness of your inlay, but I figure you know that, but I always post with other members in mind who haven't worked up the nerve to try this yet.

I have done an inlay, but it was pretty simple and I've lost track of it. It was a vine with a couple of leaves. Almost forgot about it. I have done straight inlays, mostly purpleheart strips on frames, and some wider milled and shaped strips set in frames,such as a "rope" on a frame for a seascape my wife painted. I did most of that on a router.table after cutting the miters. It's still inlay, just not as fancy schmancy.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

edit


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks guys - I ordered this one this morning for $15
Length: 6.5 Inches; Width: 6.5 Inches
State of Texas metal stencil. These are cnc cut from 14ga cold rolled steel 
Won't endorse the product just yet - waiting to see fit and finish - before I do that.
I'll keep y'all updated at the project progresses.
.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice work, Randy.

When working in the sign business a customer, the Texas Longhorn restaurant called that he had a problem with his neon sign. My boss asked what the problem was. He replied that Corpus Christi was out.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

There is a forum Scroll saw village might try .


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

dirt_dobber said:


> Thanks guys - I ordered this one this morning for $15
> Length: 6.5 Inches; Width: 6.5 Inches
> State of Texas metal stencil. These are cnc cut from 14ga cold rolled steel
> Won't endorse the product just yet - waiting to see fit and finish - before I do that.
> ...


I like that cutout - should work if you use care tracing around it

Don't forget that the guide bushing will add some size to the overall dimensions


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

IC31 said:


> I like that cutout - should work if you use care tracing around it
> 
> Don't forget that *the guide bushing will add some size to the overall dimensions*


I believe a guide bushing will reduce the overall dimensions of the finished cut out...


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I believe a guide bushing will reduce the overall dimensions of the finished cut out...


You are correct. I didn't have my multifocals on and "saw'' a trace around the outside of a cutout


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

a update now -
First*I made my attempt at routing*a "Texas outline and inlay".It didn't turn out well - only looks good at 10 feet away.*
This was just a practice before I started*doing them in my cutting boards.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

I then came across*a company called "Slab Stitcher"*https://www.slabstitcher.com/
They are a great company - family owned in Lancaster County, PA.*
They ship fast and offer high quality products!
They sell all kinds of templates - for wood bowties and all kinds of other templates.

So far my costs are - a little over $70
Whiteside Spiral Down Cut Router Bit* $20.00
Whiteside Guide Bushing and Centering Pin* $15.00
Texas Template $17
Walnut Texas pack of three $17

This was done on a piece of Curly Maple I had set aside a while back for a cutting board for the misses. 
This was done with the "Walnut Texas".
I recommend them and will be buying more products from them in the future.
.


----------

